# 2.5L takes long time to warm up?



## daschrier (Oct 17, 2007)

Does anyone else find that the 2.5L takes a long time to warm up? It takes me car a good 10-15 minutes for the temp needle to even start dancing.
I just had an 09 camry rental car, and the car was almost to temp in a few minutes after turning it on.
I remember my old sentra warming up a lot faster too.


----------



## marga (Aug 31, 2007)

Mine's the same. It's brutal.
My gf's 1,8T warms up twice as fast as my Rabbit. And of course I didn't get heated seats in my car...


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: (marga)*

same thing here. I even thought I had a problem, but I guess its normal for these cars lol.
thank god i got the heated seats lol


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: 2.5L takes long time to warm up? (daschrier)*

Ummm my car takes 5 mins and a total of 3 miles to be at 190 degrees on a 30 degree day. Not bad at all.


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

My drive to work is 7-8 minutes. The needle is at the midmark halfway there and warm air soon after. Are you idling expecting it to warm up or driving it soon after starting?


----------



## soundguydave (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (sagerabbit)*

I start driving right after I start it up and keep the revs low. Car warms up in 5 minutes, even on some of the brutally cold days we've had here.


----------



## FlyingIan (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: (vento 95 GL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vento 95 GL* »_same thing here. I even thought I had a problem, but I guess its normal for these cars lol.
thank god i got the heated seats lol

Looks like all 2.5L are not created equal.
Mine gets fully warmed up after a 5-8 minutes drive. Coldest temperature to date: -25 celcius...


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: (FlyingIan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlyingIan* »_
Looks like all 2.5L are not created equal.
Mine gets fully warmed up after a 5-8 minutes drive. Coldest temperature to date: -25 celcius...


hmmm i guess i'm gonna take it to the dealer for a checkup. maybe the thermostat is bad who knows. 
when its really cold like -25 it takes time to reach the middle of the gauge and i never let it idle.


_Modified by vento 95 GL at 8:51 PM 1-4-2009_


----------



## SpiderX1016 (Jul 22, 2008)

I let my car idle for 30 secs-1 minute until the rpms go down then I drive it away.


----------



## daschrier (Oct 17, 2007)

I always give my car 30 seconds or so for the oil pump to do it's job before driving it away.


----------



## debo0726 (May 18, 2007)

*Re: 2.5L takes long time to warm up? (daschrier)*

You know it not good to leave your car idle for long periods of time. start it up and let it run for a min or 2 and then drive, that is what I do and mine warms up fast enough. it was -30 a few weeks back and it works for me.


----------



## ccrn_csc (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: 2.5L takes long time to warm up? (debo0726)*

You know it not good to leave your car idle for long periods of time. start it up and let it run for a min or 2 and then drive, that is what I do and mine warms up fast enough. it was -30 a few weeks back and it works for me. 
What is the reasoning behind that statement?
I was told that the full synthetic oil takes a while longer than conventional motor oil to heat. Any thoughts on that statement anyone?


----------



## Einfache und Euro (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: 2.5L takes long time to warm up? (ccrn_csc)*

advantages of synthetic oil
most common.

Decreased evaporative loss
Resistance to oil sludge problems http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Improved fuel economy in certain engines
Better lubrication on cold starts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

However, synthetic oil shouldn't be used for breaking in situation. ( new car or motor )


----------



## jtiern056 (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: 2.5L takes long time to warm up? (daschrier)*

I have the same problem on my 08. it takes like 10-15 min and i dont warm it up when i get in. car starts foot goes down. I dont care its a lease. sucks for the next guy. i am a vw tech but i havent looked into it yet i will check tsb's and do some checking on it. i will let u know what i find


----------



## Morridin19 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: 2.5L takes long time to warm up? (daschrier)*

At about -40C it only took about 10-15 mins for mine to reach normal temp (90C (well actually 89C if check in VAG-Com))


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: 2.5L takes long time to warm up? (daschrier)*

Mine takes as long as my old 12v VR6. I had a 2.0 ABA before, and that warmed up a lot faster. My wife's 2001 civic ex takes a long time to warm up too. Some engines run cooler then others too.


----------



## mamey (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (marga)*

I'm surprised how quick my car gets the needle in the 90C mark, in about 3-4 minutes is there... maybe you got to take yours to the stealership..


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: 2.5L takes long time to warm up? (2ohgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2ohgti* »_Mine takes as long as my old 12v VR6.Some engines run cooler then others too. 

yup,my 2.5 takes forever to warm up,about 10-15 minutes to 190 deg. my old VR6 would get hot in less then 4 minutes. sure wish I had heated seats...sigh!


----------



## NCDieselGuy (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: 2.5L takes long time to warm up? (darkk)*

I am going to chime in here . The main reason it takes a long time to warm up is...........anyone...anyone?????? .....Our cars like the like the TDI , have cast IRON BLOCKS!!!! It will take a bit in the Winter to warm up not to mention that our car are low revving motors....Like the TDI.. Drive on......


----------



## bluegraph (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: 2.5L takes long time to warm up? (daschrier)*

Mine only takes about 5 minutes or so. However, I keep the heat off until the needle gets almost to normal operating temperature. I have heated seats that take the sting out of the cold, so it's not so bad.


----------



## SuperleggeraVW (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: 2.5L takes long time to warm up? (bluegraph)*

In Canada the 2.5L has a $200+ option for a block heater from the factory. I searched for it in American cars but could not find it. There are cold places in the US too so it would be foolish not to offer it in the US...


----------

